# e-bay IDs....



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

I had a bid in on a 69 car body lot this week, yeah there were some Ferraris, but I was mainly interested in some of the other bodies for customizing. Out of 69 bodies I was only interested in a dozen or so, but the bid was low so I placed a bid. Last night I got home from work to find an outbid notice in my e-mail so I logged into the bay and rebid. When the screen refreshed it was showing me at my max bid already so I bumped it up again only to see that I had already been outbid again.

So I checked the bid history and what do I see? Coach and I are in a bidding war. I immediately sent him a message to call me. He also immediately sent me a message saying, *"Stop bidding me up lol.. I"ll give ya the stinken Italian stuff.. lol Coach!"*

He did call and we worked out a split. But in the process we jacked the bid up more than $15.

So, I propose we start a list of HT/e-bay IDs so we can see if we're bidding against our own members and maybe save a few bucks.

And remember to check the bidders list as you are bidding so as to avoid the silly MAYHEM/Coach antics.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

The list: (will be edited to add members as we get them)

*HT/e-bay*

*MAYHEM*/_mayhem7778_
coach61/_coach_61_
rodstrguy_/packrfan_
gear buster_/Rico-sports-shop_
cagee_/873chris_
pickeringtondad_/bobbyjones2_
Omega_/Alphax1_
Montoya1_/montoya1111_
DRAGula_/dragjet_resins_
Ligier Runner_/rmwarlock_
joez870_/joez870_
WesJY_/darkhawk43_
A/FX Nut_/AFX Raised_
sethndaddy_/Slotsrus67_
SplitPoster_/gcrsccajhh_
Scafremon_/Pleades_
T-Jet Racer_/Hi-performanceslots_
RacerDave_/green990_0_
Rawafx/_Rawafx_
videojimmy_/videojimmy_
micyou03/_micyou3_
jackOfall_/eag1e1vr_
Noddaz_/Noddaz_
LeeRoy98_/gboyd01_
wheelszk_/wheelszk_
win43_/win43 _
martybauer31_/martybauer31_
Ian Garnett_/xfaoh_
Marty_/mrtc4w_
macs_little_car_/macs_little_cars or robmcin1_
Bobhch_/bob...zilla_
twelve_/scu12_
hojoe_/hojoe63349_
buzzinhornet_/buzzinhornets_
satellite1_/satellite4_
hartracerman_/bigjoe13_
keionius_/keionius_
elcamino_/70elcaminoss454_
Gary#8_/rockonx2_
rudykizuty_/rudykizuty_
LTjet_/greenkidatheart_
zanza_/zanzaman_
mking_/mkingrei_
grungerockjeepe_/Jeepman1974_


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

It's been done before, but still a good idea... I am packrfan on Ebay.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*name*

I have done the same thing. Bid on somethin and later found out it was one of you guys that was on it also..

Ebay name: Rico-sports-shop


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Oh Great now all the nitpickers will be bidding me up to teach me a lesson.. lol...( I will fool them just bid on everything...)


Dave

Send me a list of which cars ya really want out of the lot Martin so I can divey it up right away and start painting...


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

My ebay name is 873chris


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm sure I've lost some to the good folks here*

Pickeringtondad = bobbyjones2 on ebay :wave:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

montoya1111


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bill 9449,


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

My username is dragjet_resins
DRAGjet


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

bay handle = rmwarlock


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

joez870 = joez870
I live a simple life. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mine is darkhawk43

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mine is AFX Raised. 

If you see it, outbid if you want to. Most of the time I make my bid at what I'm willing to pay and that includes shipping. I try to get it as cheap as I can. I can't afford to get into a bidding war. Randy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mine is Slotsrus67


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

mine is gcrsccajhh - mostly I bid on older stuff.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Mine is Alphax1


Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok - I'll play.

But if anyone searches my bid history, please know that buying women's lingerie is a legitmate collectible hobby.

Ebay ID: Pleades


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> Ok - I'll play.
> 
> But if anyone searches my bid history, please know that buying women's lingerie is a legitmate collectible hobby.
> 
> Ebay ID: Pleades


I'm not touching that with a ten foot polecat.

Thanks everyone. I hate bidding on something and then finding out someone I know was after it too. If I see someone I know on the bidders list I'll let it go until I can contact them. There'll be another soon enough.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi-performanceslots, that is me!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

MIne is green990_0. Dave.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Can we get a sticky on this?


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Rawafx=Rawafx
That was easy!!!

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx" ("PowerTour" on a few automotive website message boards)
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I kept it simple

videojimmy here
videojimmy there


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mayhem,
Mine's a tough one, *roadrner*.  rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

In the past I have only seen a couple of "bidders" that I recognized. :eag1e1vr: would be me... 

Keep the wind at your back and the wheels between the ditches.... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mine is micyou3. 

If I'm bidding on a group and you want to share, feel free to email me.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Everywhere I go, there I am...
(Meaning Ebay, and of course here......)
Noddaz...

later,
Scott


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*eBay ID*

LeeRoy98 = gboyd01 on eBay

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Here, wheelszk------there, wheelszk


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

mine is the same as here win43 

Jerry


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

mine is also cleverly enough the same... martybauer31

Great minds eh Jerry?


----------



## Ian Garnett (Feb 22, 2003)

E-bay ID xfaoh also my login on other slot sites except this one.
Now how do I change my log in, any help would be appreciated.
Thanks 
Ian 
xfaoh


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ian Garnett said:


> E-bay ID xfaoh also my login on other slot sites except this one.
> Now how do I change my log in, any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks
> Ian
> xfaoh


Send a pm or e-mail to Hankster for assistance.... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

mrtc4w


Marty


----------



## Macs_Little_Car (Oct 25, 2003)

macs_little_cars

or

robmcin1


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

mine is bob...zilla


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

My e-bay name is scu12.The wedding gown is NOT mine!! It belongs to my niece.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Mine is hojoe63349. It seems somebody already had hojoe so I added my zip code to make it unique.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

My epay user is: buzzinhornets.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

satellite4


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

bigjoe13


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mine should read:

micyou03/micyou3


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

micyou03 said:


> Mine should read:
> 
> micyou03/micyou3


My most humble apologies.

Fixed. :thumbsup:


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

*MAYHEM* said:


> My most humble apologies.
> 
> Fixed. :thumbsup:


 Just realized that the list was being kept (updated) on the first post... DUH. Anyway, the two colons aren't part of my username on the bay... Just a FYI. 

Jeff


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

jack0fall said:


> Just realized that the list was being kept (updated) on the first post... DUH. Anyway, the two colons aren't part of my username on the bay... Just a FYI.
> 
> Jeff


Also fixed.

I may be a writer but a typist I ain't.


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

Keepin it simple here
keionius = keionius


----------



## elcamino (Jan 16, 2002)

Mine is 70elcaminoss454


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi I'm Gary#8 here and rockonx2 there on the FleaBay


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Another simple mind here.....

rudykizuty in HT is rudykizuty in the bay.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

*eBay name*

I go by greenkidatheart.


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Here, zanza------there, zanzaman


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

mking=mkingrei


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine is Jeepman1974


----------

